# Flex track and proper bending techniques



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, I've heard both sides of the coin: 

A) Bend on the fly and on the ladder. I think this means overhang as one bends around a curve. 


B) Bend on a flat surface and mate up to ladder. I think this means "mark", remove, bend, refit, "mark" and the story goes on. 



Soooo.... how can I make life simple? I know that there are those who have done this easily and with enjoyment. 

My thought is to do a mix of both... prebend on a bench, then mate, connect and then bend to final curve specs? 


Would appreciate some feedback here from the masters. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Sometimes I get to answer my own question: 

I took a piece of AML flex to the ladder and and due to my age and many years of "culturing" my belly for this







... used the infamous "Bellybend" technique to get the track to bend... (Suspect that someone on this forum had mentioned this technique and I will not mention names here...)







Piece of cake. I suspect that once I bring out Mr. Train-Li dual bender, tweaking will be easy. I just need to clip both ends to assure fits between pieces.









Ran a precision MTH passenger car on the bend and no issues... re gauging. 


gg


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I've yet to assemble my rail into the tie strips so I haven't been able to try it the way you did. I did, however, take a single rail and use the "belly bend" method and found it was ridiculously easy to bend the rail (I have aluminum)... too easy actually, I had to be very careful not to bend too much. It was very inconsistent throughout the bend though. Your experience gives me hope that once I have 2 rails in the tie strips the belly bending will be a little more forgiving. 

Try staggering your rail joints to avoid having to snip ends. Also helps avoid kinks and makes curves smoother.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

GG , if you have a train-li bender, its really easy to bend track, I borrowed someones for my layout, I did it myself with Aluminum and Brass track, I had 2 ft sections together and anchored 1 end down and just went down the track to follow my concrete bed, simple, you can do long sections, I just used a dremel to cut them even, and joined them together. 

tom h


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes Manko and Tom; 

I have the famous Train Li bender and yes I have my belly and yes I have your great tips... I am ready to rock here. 

My wife laughed when I demonstrated my technique here. I threatened to use her belly on the next stretch....









gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By tom h on 05/14/2009 8:06 PM
GG , if you have a train-li bender, its really easy to bend track, I borrowed someones for my layout, I did it myself with Aluminum and Brass track, I had 2 ft sections together and anchored 1 end down and just went down the track to follow my concrete bed, simple, you can do long sections, I just used a dremel to cut them even, and joined them together. 

tom h







Tom, what blade did you use on your dremel to do the cut?

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Manco on 05/14/2009 7:54 PM
I've yet to assemble my rail into the tie strips so I haven't been able to try it the way you did. I did, however, take a single rail and use the "belly bend" method and found it was ridiculously easy to bend the rail (I have aluminum)... too easy actually, I had to be very careful not to bend too much. It was very inconsistent throughout the bend though. Your experience gives me hope that once I have 2 rails in the tie strips the belly bending will be a little more forgiving. 

Try staggering your rail joints to avoid having to snip ends. Also helps avoid kinks and makes curves smoother.









Your comment re "inconsistent throughout the bend" bit gives me the thought: Because I had flex c/w gauged ties , the curve or bending process would be much more smooth Vs the single rail bend as you mention. The ties is what saved my bacon re an smooth bend. 


Just a thought. 

gg


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

GG, I used the grey stone wheel, cut it like butter, just keep it straight.

tom h


----------

